# Eastern Hungarian All Breeds Show



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are some pic from todays Eastern Hungarian All Breeds Show. My grandson took them. He did a better job than I would have.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Best bird in the show


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow beautiful birds. thanks for sharing


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank-you for sharing these photo's, there are some very nice birds here. The Helmet looks to be a very good MF crested. It has a good short straightset beck with nice high rise of the head coming off the wattle.....

best regards Gordon

http://austhelmets.homestead.com/ahc.html


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

12Ka-6 said:


> Thank-you for sharing these photo's, there are some very nice birds here. The Helmet looks to be a very good MF crested. It has a good short straightset beck with nice high rise of the head coming off the wattle.....
> 
> best regards Gordon
> 
> http://austhelmets.homestead.com/ahc.html


Yes, I think it one won best helmet


----------

